# fuel filter maintenance



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have the diesel but.....your owners manual will have fuel filter servicing intervals posted.
If the interval falls within the 2 yr 24k sevice schedule then the dealer is obligated to perform it as part of your 'No charge' services that came with the car.

Rob


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

As far as I know it's not included in the plan 
Unless the dic indicates it needs svc, the maintenance plan kinda sux
It should include the DEF as part of the pkg
U only get 4 oil changes as well
Their maintenance plan is way different than mine!! Intervals are too long 
I have 13k on my cruze TD. The dic says fuel filter is ok. Not in my book
Every 10k it should be done


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I know the filter replacement wouldn't be covered since it occurs at 30k miles, and the included maintenance only extends to 24k. However, I'm wondering if it is recommended to purge any water that is in the filter at each regular service, or if it is intended to go the entire 30k without removing any water from the filter.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I know the filter replacement wouldn't be covered since it occurs at 30k miles, and the included maintenance only extends to 24k. However, I'm wondering if it is recommended to purge any water that is in the filter at each regular service, or if it is intended to go the entire 30k without removing any water from the filter.


Yes at the bottom on the fuel filter is where the water is drained each oil change and yes it should be done then...Most likely there really won't be any water but if there is you'll be glad it's out. 30k should be fine for the interval unless you get some horrible fuel. 10K applies to a big rig that runs as much fuel through it's filter as the cruze will in 50k or more


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yes at the bottom on the fuel filter is where the water is drained each oil change and yes it should be done then...Most likely there really won't be any water but if there is you'll be glad it's out. 30k should be fine for the interval unless you get some horrible fuel. 10K applies to a big rig that runs as much fuel through it's filter as the cruze will in 50k or more


Fuel filters have came a long way on Big Rigs.(not a spin on anymore) We change ours at 35000 miles unless its contaminated with a lot of water. So I would say 30000 on the Cruze is just right.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> Fuel filters have came a long way on Big Rigs.(not a spin on anymore) We change ours at 35000 miles unless its contaminated with a lot of water. So I would say 30000 on the Cruze is just right.


Interesting, we change ours in our older 1999 era dump trucks at 10k during the oil change. I'm sure the newer vehicles are different. Or the boss is stuck in the old way of thinking


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Interesting, we change ours in our older 1999 era dump trucks at 10k during the oil change. I'm sure the newer vehicles are different. Or the boss is stuck in the old way of thinking


yes 1999 would need changed more often. There spin on canisters like oil filters. Today's Big Rigs fuel filters are encased like the cruzes. Just change paper element


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nellie said:


> As far as I know it's not included in the plan
> Unless the dic indicates it needs svc, the maintenance plan kinda sux
> It should include the DEF as part of the pkg
> U only get 4 oil changes as well
> ...



DEF top offs ARE part of the program.....

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> yes 1999 would need changed more often. There spin on canisters like oil filters. Today's Big Rigs fuel filters are encased like the cruzes. Just change paper element


Yup they're spin on...never had a chance to work on a new rig! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

usa only


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Two comments - I have jut over 30K on mine and DIC says I still have 25% fuel filter left, so I believe the factory interval is set to 40K not 30K. Also, I have never had the fuel filter drained and no issues.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Two comments - I have jut over 30K on mine and DIC says I still have 25% fuel filter left, so I believe the factory interval is set to 40K not 30K. Also, I have never had the fuel filter drained and no issues.


GM literature says to replace at 30,000 miles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Talked to a diesel tech student at the college where I teach, and he also said drain every service and replace at the interval recommended by the manufacturer. I'll have to see if I can convince the dealer to drain it as part of the service, or if I'll just have to crawl under there and do it myself (usually do all my own maintenance and repairs on my other vehicles anyway). On the other hand, it does sound like as long as I'm using decent fuel, it might go the full 30,000 miles without collecting enough water to matter.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Talked to a diesel tech student at the college where I teach, and he also said drain every service and replace at the interval recommended by the manufacturer. I'll have to see if I can convince the dealer to drain it as part of the service, or if I'll just have to crawl under there and do it myself (usually do all my own maintenance and repairs on my other vehicles anyway). On the other hand, it does sound like as long as I'm using decent fuel, it might go the full 30,000 miles without collecting enough water to matter.


you have to remove the underbody panel on the passenger side to have access to the filter. Its in front of the rear tire. Best to get to when on a lift. Terrible location for scheduled maintance.


----------

